# LAN-Party wegen Warcraft 3 abgesagt - Demokratie in Gefahr?



## DefenderX (3. Juli 2009)

Quelle: 

http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/games/...311/detail.html

Irgendwie gut geschrieben wenn man bedenkt das die Hexenjagd auf Computerspieler immer schlimmer wird.


----------



## Deathstyle (3. Juli 2009)

Hä?
Macht mans halt privat, wen interessierts.


Lächerlich macht er sich aber gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (3. Juli 2009)

Hier eine weitere quelle :http://warcraft.ingame.de/kommentare.php?newsid=92285


----------



## Stress05 (3. Juli 2009)

Omg lach flash 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DefenderX (3. Juli 2009)

Stress05 schrieb:


> Omg lach flash
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Würde gerne mitlachen...

Hmm aber ich muss sagen Jörg Tauss (siehe das verlinkte Video bei warcraft.ingame.de) wird mir immer Sympatischer ich glaube ich weiss was ich demnächst wählen werde...


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

'Demokratie in Gefahr', das ich nicht lache. Die Demokratie geht doch schon seit längerem den Bach runter, warum werde ich hier wohl nicht erzählen müssen...
Ich  wäre mal für ein großes LARP-Event vor dem Bundestag ^-^


----------



## DefenderX (3. Juli 2009)

EspCap schrieb:


> 'Demokratie in Gefahr', das ich nicht lache. Die Demokratie geht doch schon seit längerem den Bach runter, warum werde ich hier wohl nicht erzählen müssen...
> Ich  wäre mal für ein großes LARP-Event vor dem Bundestag ^-^




oh oh oh...Verbietet LARP denn LARP züchtet Killer heran ;-P Ach ja liebe Politiker vergesst Wasserwerfer und Tränengas nicht sfg


----------



## neo1986 (3. Juli 2009)

wayne mit ihren verboten bezwecken die eh nix......


----------



## EspCap (3. Juli 2009)

Doch, ich sehs schon kommen dass Intel einfach keine Friday Night Games mehr in Deutschland veranstalten wird. Das kommt die auch nicht billig wenn es ein paar Wochen vorher spontan abgesagt wird.


----------



## Night falls (3. Juli 2009)

[X] Piraten

Nun wohl in der Tat auch auf Bundesebene protestwählen...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (3. Juli 2009)

Ich mag mein PP T-Shirt. :>


----------



## Benrok (3. Juli 2009)

Ich finde es wirklich lächerlich wie Politiker auf Computerspiele Hetze machen.
Das machen sie natürlich nur um die Stimmen der Leute zu bekommen, die nicht mit Computerspielen aufgewachsen sind und folglich keine Ahnung davon haben.
Diesen wird in den Medien mit falschen Tatsachen auch immer wieder eingeredet Computerspiele wären böse und seien unter anderem an Amokläufen schuld.
Deswegen können die Politiker mit solchen Aktionen Stimmen gewinnen.
Die älteren Generationen müssen dringen ausreichend über solche Themen informiert werden, damit sie erkennen was manche Politiker ihnen auftischen wollen.


----------



## Terrorsatan (4. Juli 2009)

Jaa ich setz mein Kreuzchen auch bei den Piraten, das problem wird nur sein, das kaum einer das wirkliche, vollständige Parteiprogramm der Piraten kennt.
Und im Fernsehn wird die Partei nur auf "Wir wollen keinen Kopierschutz" begrenzt.
Und da sich 99% der Leute von ZDF und Pipapo beeinflussen lassen ( jaa Raubkopierer sind ganz doll schlimme Verbrecher ), wirds wohl nichts mit "Piraten an die Macht"

Genauso kann man das an den Umfragen erkennen.
jeder wirklich jeder sollte doch inzwischen bemerkt haben, das die Politiker uns permanent verarschen.
"Ja wir senken die Steuern"
"Ja wir geben euch mehr Geld"

Und was is ?
Genau die werden gewählt.
Legislaturperiode um Legislaturperiode ohne wirklichen Fortschritt ( die Grünen damals waren ja schon die Außnahme )

Heil der Demokratie  -.-


----------



## Greeki (4. Juli 2009)

Terrorsatan schrieb:


> vollständige Parteiprogramm der Piraten kennt.



http://wiki.piratenpartei.de/Parteiprogramm

Ein Parteiprogramm wo ich grad mal 5 mal scrollen muss kann ich nicht als vollnehmen, sorry. Man sollte bedenken, dass seine Volksvertreter alle seine Interessenpunkte abdecken sollte (bzw. so viele und nah wie möglich) und wenn du denkst, dass diese Punkte alle sind die dein Leben tangieren hast du wohl noch nie einen Job gehabt, geschweige denn das Wort gehört. Die Wirtschaftskrise und deren Folgen, die vorallem in D sehr hart sind, interessiert die Partei wohl auch nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2009)

Die Piratenpartei ist ja auch (soweit ich weiß) keine Partei, die in die Regierung oder so will. Sie stellt schlicht eine Protestwahl für Leute da, die mit der Medienpolitik auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene unzufrieden sind. Wenn die Partei Sitze im Parlament bekommt, zeigt das der deutschen Politik quasi "Wir finden scheiße was ihr macht" ;D


----------



## Greeki (4. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die Piratenpartei ist ja auch (soweit ich weiß) keine Partei, die in die Regierung oder so will. Sie stellt schlicht eine Protestwahl für Leute da, die mit der Medienpolitik auf Bundes- und EU-Ebene unzufrieden sind. Wenn die Partei Sitze im Parlament bekommt, zeigt das der deutschen Politik quasi "Wir finden scheiße was ihr macht" ;D



Für sowas wählt man ungültig, denn sobald sie im Parlament sitzen könnten sie in einer Regierung mitmachen. Generell ist jede Partei witzlos die nicht zumindestens mehr als 50% der Themenbereiche abdeckt und die Piratenpartei hat 0 zum Thema Wirtschaft und Soziales drinnen stehen.


----------



## Minastirit (4. Juli 2009)

in warcraft 3 tötet man böse untote und orcs !! im rl mach ich das auch .. ich nehm mir nen stab aus dem wald und beschwöre nen sternenregen ...

lalala warcraft ist für amok läufer lalala


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Für sowas wählt man ungültig, denn sobald sie im Parlament sitzen könnten sie in einer Regierung mitmachen. Generell ist jede Partei witzlos die nicht zumindestens mehr als 50% der Themenbereiche abdeckt und die Piratenpartei hat 0 zum Thema Wirtschaft und Soziales drinnen stehen.



Ungültige werden aber kaum bis garnicht beachtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tikume (4. Juli 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Die Wirtschaftskrise und deren Folgen, die vorallem in D sehr hart sind, interessiert die Partei wohl auch nicht so wirklich.



Das hätte uns ev. dann Steuerverschwendungen in Form einer Abwrackprämie erspart 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (4. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Ungültige werden aber kaum bis garnicht beachtet.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Jein, irgendwann fragt sich schon eine Partei was sie wie/wo ändern kann um eben den Riesenpool der Nicht/Ungültigwähler für sich zu gewinnen.


----------



## dragon1 (4. Juli 2009)

Amoklauf an der Schule: 3 Emos tot
Mit den Rufen "Sterbt Untote Schweine!" stuermte ein Pink gekleideter Typ mit einem Riesenhammer, den er seinen Eltern stahl, die Schule.
Er schrie irgendetwas von "Exorzismus Grottiger Sturm und kreuzstoss" und Schlug auf die armen Kinder ein.
Als die Polizei ihn festnahm, schrie er irgendetwas ueber "scheiss bugs"
was Kaefer damit zu tun haben, ist bis jetzt noch unklar.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Jein, irgendwann fragt sich schon eine Partei was sie wie/wo ändern kann um eben den Riesenpool der Nicht/Ungültigwähler für sich zu gewinnen.



Naja, es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob CDU/CSU und SPD sich fragt, wie sie die Nicht-/Ungültigkeitswähler bekommt, oder ob sie direkt weißt: "Mensch, die Wählen die Piraten, wir machen was falsch." 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sinn verstanden? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Greeki (4. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Naja, es ist schon ein Unterschied, ob CDU/CSU und SPD sich fragt, wie sie die Nicht-/Ungültigkeitswähler bekommt, oder ob sie direkt weißt: "Mensch, die Wählen die Piraten, wir machen was falsch."
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ja, dass sie ihre Gesetze genauer und präziser machen müssen und dann den Leuten beibringen müssen wieso diese Gut sind, daran happerts nämlich meistens. Siehe EU Gesetze.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Ja, dass sie ihre Gesetze genauer und präziser machen müssen und dann den Leuten beibringen müssen wieso diese Gut sind, daran happerts nämlich meistens. Siehe EU Gesetze.



Es sind ja nicht nur die Gesetze, sondern auch oft das, was bestimmte Politiker von sich geben.
Bestes Beispiel Killerspiele: Keine Instanz konnte bisher eine Verbindung zwischen Amoklauf und gewaltätigen Spielen feststellen, trotzdem sind Verbote nicht nur ein paar mal in aller Munde gewesen.
Der Mist kommt ja immerwieder, wenn was schlimmes passiert und warum? Weil sich die Jugend, die solche Spiele spielt, nicht wehren kann. Jetzt kann sie es, indem sie die Piraten wählt.
Ob das von Erfolg gekrönt sein wird, bleibt fraglich, aber es ist zumindest eine Alternative.

Dass die Piratenpartei zu wenig Programm hat, bestreitet keiner, aber vorrangig geht es ihnen nicht darum, Deutschland zu regieren, sondern eine Art Sprachrohr für die zu sein, die zu jung sind um Einfluss zu haben.


----------



## Deathstyle (4. Juli 2009)

Ich muss ToNk-PiLs zustimmen, es ist zwar einerseits richtig das die Piratenpartei keine wirklich ernstzunehmen Regierungspartei abgeben würde, aber dennoch ist es die Alternative die von Leuten wie uns gewählt wird um ein Zeichen zu setzen - ich schätze das dies das Zeichen ist, welches einfach gesetzt werden muss/soll/will.


----------



## Greeki (4. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Es sind ja nicht nur die Gesetze, sondern auch oft das, was bestimmte Politiker von sich geben.



Aka du strafst einen jeden sofort ab wenn er was dummes von sich gibt? Na ouch viel Kommunikation kannst du nicht haben.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel Killerspiele: Keine Instanz konnte bisher eine Verbindung zwischen Amoklauf und gewaltätigen Spielen feststellen, trotzdem sind Verbote nicht nur ein paar mal in aller Munde gewesen.



Jetzt mal ganz ernst: Glaubst du ernsthaft es gibt GAR KEINE Verbindung zwischen Computerspielen und Amokläufen/anderen Straftaten? Du argumentierst nämlich somit genau so wie die Leute gegen die du ja eigentlich bist.



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Der Mist kommt ja immerwieder, wenn was schlimmes passiert und warum? Weil sich die Jugend, die solche Spiele spielt, nicht wehren kann. Jetzt kann sie es, indem sie die Piraten wählt.



Auch du darfst eine Partei gründen. Auch du darfst Umfragen/Petitionen sogar Volksbegehren starten, defacto war die Jugend anscheinend zu faul dazu und hat gewartet bis eine Idee hier rüberschwabbt. Gratulation...



ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Dass die Piratenpartei zu wenig Programm hat, bestreitet keiner, aber vorrangig geht es ihnen nicht darum, Deutschland zu regieren, sondern eine Art Sprachrohr für die zu sein, die zu jung sind um Einfluss zu haben.



Dafür gibt es in einer Demokratie genug Mittel (siehe oben). Es bringt nämlich euch Wählern genau gar nichts wenn sie im Parlament sitzen und genau so viel machen kann wie vorher. Da wählt man doch lieber eine Partei die wenigstens andere Bereiche, die teilweise auch wichtiger sind als ein neues Indizierungsverfahren bzw. Anhebung des Spielealters auf 18 Jahre, abdeckt und behandelt und behandeln kann (Erfahrung, Größe usw.). Ich mein was macht eine Piraten Partei im Parlament wenns gerade nicht um ihre 5 Themen geht? Zocken? oO


----------



## Cørradø (4. Juli 2009)

DefenderX schrieb:


> Quelle:
> http://www.derwesten.de/nachrichten/games/...311/detail.html
> Irgendwie gut geschrieben wenn man bedenkt das die Hexenjagd auf Computerspieler immer schlimmer wird.


"Hexenjagd" triffts gut - "Demokratie in Gefahr" nicht.

Der Text meint ja, dass die Demokratie durch solch Inkompetenz gefördert werde. Hab mich bei der Überschrift auch gefragt, inwieweit das demokratische Prinzipien gefährden könnte... 

Ja, die Badische Metropole Karlsdorf-Neuthard (nichtmal 10.000EW) ist plötzlich im Aufmerksamkeitszentrum der "Weltöffentlichkeit"! Wohl kaum.
Mich wundert, dass der Bürgermeister (CDU btw) erst 38 Jahre alt sein soll und trotzdem keine Ahnung von der Materie zu haben scheint.
Mich wundert auch, wer sowas schreibt und wer's dann auch noch findet! Zumal an der Quellenlage laut Kommentaren auch noch gezweifelt werden darf (-> der Veranstalter selbst hätte abgesagt!).

Ich kann nur nochmal betonen, dass "Killerspiele" immo nirgends auf der Agenda stehen. 
Ich find es lachhaft wie manche Medien gezielt dieses Thema mittels Falschmeldungen aufbauschen. Für was? Für die Quote?
Ein Weg die Augen vor der Weltwirtschaftskrise zu verschließen? Rekordarbeitslosigkeit und kein Ende in Sicht (ganz im Gegenteil -> 10% wir kommen). is ja egal hat man mehr Zeit für MMORPGs... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Gleichzeitig möchte ich nochmal appellieren (v.a. bei Internetquellen) IMMER  zu hinterfragen wer was berichtet und nicht alles ungeprüft zu glauben.
Falschmeldungen aufzusitzen und deswegen protestzuwählen beweist eigentlich nur wie unmündig man doch ist. Natürlich ist es schwer, bei der vorselektierten Medien- und Nachrichtenlandschaft das Wesentliche im Auge zu behalten.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (4. Juli 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Aka du strafst einen jeden sofort ab wenn er was dummes von sich gibt? Na ouch viel Kommunikation kannst du nicht haben.



Wie gesagt, es ist nicht das erste mal.



Greeki schrieb:


> Jetzt mal ganz ernst: Glaubst du ernsthaft es gibt GAR KEINE Verbindung zwischen Computerspielen und Amokläufen/anderen Straftaten? Du argumentierst nämlich somit genau so wie die Leute gegen die du ja eigentlich bist.



Ouh, nein ich denke nicht. Und wo steht, dass ich behaupte/denke/annehme, es gibt keine Verbindung?
Es geht hier sozusagen um Beweisführung. Gibt es keine Beweise, gilt die Unschuldsvermutung.
"Hexenjagd" ist hier das perfekte Wort, um dieses traurige Schauspiel zu beschreiben.



Greeki schrieb:


> Auch du darfst eine Partei gründen. Auch du darfst Umfragen/Petitionen sogar Volksbegehren starten, defacto war die Jugend anscheinend zu faul dazu und hat gewartet bis eine Idee hier rüberschwabbt. Gratulation...



Warum soll ich eine Partei gründen? Warum eine Petition starten, wenn es Leute vor mir getan haben? Ich mich also nurnoch Beteiligen muss, als wenn es 300 unterschiedliche Parteien gibt, die alle wegen der gleichen Scheisse bepisst sind.



Greeki schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es in einer Demokratie genug Mittel (siehe oben). Es bringt nämlich euch Wählern genau gar nichts wenn sie im Parlament sitzen und genau so viel machen kann wie vorher. Da wählt man doch lieber eine Partei die wenigstens andere Bereiche, die teilweise auch wichtiger sind als ein neues Indizierungsverfahren bzw. Anhebung des Spielealters auf 18 Jahre, abdeckt und behandelt und behandeln kann (Erfahrung, Größe usw.). Ich mein was macht eine Piraten Partei im Parlament wenns gerade nicht um ihre 5 Themen geht? Zocken? oO



Au ja. Sorry aber mit dir diskutieren ist wie der Bild sagen zu wollen, sie soll doch bitte aufhören, reisserisch zu klingen und damit den Großteil ihrer denkfaulen Kunden verprellen.
Ausser den billigen Versuch, mich, die PP oder andere gleichdenkende lächerlich aussehen zu lassen, kann ich deinen Postings leider nicht entnehmen. Das für einen Moderator, schade.


----------



## Falathrim (4. Juli 2009)

Greeki schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es in einer Demokratie genug Mittel (siehe oben). Es bringt nämlich euch Wählern genau gar nichts wenn sie im Parlament sitzen und genau so viel machen kann wie vorher. Da wählt man doch lieber eine Partei die wenigstens andere Bereiche, die teilweise auch wichtiger sind als ein neues Indizierungsverfahren bzw. Anhebung des Spielealters auf 18 Jahre, abdeckt und behandelt und behandeln kann (Erfahrung, Größe usw.). Ich mein was macht eine Piraten Partei im Parlament wenns gerade nicht um ihre 5 Themen geht? Zocken? oO


Die Petition mit den über 70.000 Unterschriften gegen die Internetzensur hats ja auch gebracht...meiner Meinung nach sollten die Nichtwähler im Parlament repräsentiert werden...wenn 60% der "Abgeordneten" (Die natürlich nur auf dem Papier existieren) sich enthalten ist das vielleicht mal ein deutliches Zeichen für die verkorksten Politiker in dieser "Demokratie" ohne Rückhalt im Volk.



Cørradø schrieb:


> Mich wundert auch, wer sowas schreibt und wer's dann auch noch findet! Zumal an der Quellenlage laut Kommentaren auch noch gezweifelt werden darf (-> der Veranstalter selbst hätte abgesagt!).


Versuch du doch mal, eine riesige LANparty zu veranstalten (komerziell wohlgemerkt) auf der WEDER Counterstrike NOCH Warcraft III gezockt werden DARF.

Da hätte jeder abgesagt. Wirklich jeder.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (5. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Die Petition mit den über 70.000 Unterschriften gegen die Internetzensur



134.000 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Falathrim (5. Juli 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> 134.000
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was weiß ich denn, habs nicht weiter verfolgt ;D Es war auf jeden Fall ne verdammt große Menge, die unsere Politiker mal zum Denken hätte bewegen sollen...aber das wär ja unmöglich...


----------



## DefenderX (5. Juli 2009)

Hier mal etwas humoristischer Nachschub: http://www.karikatur-cartoon.de/computer/killerspiele.htm

http://www.juergenfrey.de/Plakat-Buch-und-...Seite-1054.html

http://www.wiedenroth-karikatur.de/02_Wirt...bot_Gesetz.html

http://www.kunstsam.de/computerspiele_kill..._karikatur.html

http://deutschlandpolitik.wordpress.com/20...ur-killerspiel/

http://www.toonsup.de/art/show.jsf;jsessio...=7492&idx=1

http://www.comicradioshow.com/Article2204.html


----------



## Kontinuum (5. Juli 2009)

Mehr als kopfschütteln bleibt einem bei sowas ja kaum übrig; Wie kann es denn sein, dass ein Bürgermeister - der eine ganze Stadt repräsentieren soll - stark eingreifende Entscheidungen trifft, ohne sich mit dem Sachverhalt auseinandergesetzt zu haben. Wie soll man in so eine Politik vertrauen? Man kann sich das richtig gut vorstellen, wie da nur irgendwer im büro auf die knorke idee gekommen ist, sich in der öffentlichkeit gegen "killerspiele" (sowieso eine sehr sehr unüberlegte bezeichnung) auszusprechen um stimmen der 0815-spießbürger und bild-zombies, die immer genau das glauben was grad in der zeitung/fernsehn gezeigt wird, zu gewinnen.


----------



## Cørradø (5. Juli 2009)

Kontinuum schrieb:


> Mehr als kopfschütteln bleibt einem bei sowas ja kaum übrig; [...] Wie soll man in so eine Politik vertrauen? Man kann sich das richtig gut vorstellen, wie da nur irgendwer im büro auf die knorke idee gekommen ist, sich in der öffentlichkeit gegen "killerspiele" (sowieso eine sehr sehr unüberlegte bezeichnung) auszusprechen um stimmen der 0815-spießbürger und bild-zombies, *die immer genau das glauben was grad in der zeitung/fernsehn gezeigt wird*, zu gewinnen.


Ich kann nur kopfschütteln wenn man unhinterfragt alles glaubt, was zweifelhafte Internetplattformen anbieten.
Hast du die Gegendarstellung gelesen?
http://www.golem.de/0907/68161.html
Der Veranstalter selbst hat die Party abgesagt. Ein Verbot hat es demnach nicht gegeben!

Ich seh hier, auch wenns keiner gern liest die Gefahr, dass die Spieler durch Medien gezielt manipuliert werden. Wozu und weshalb weiss ich nicht. Witzig ist, dass wie oben fett gekennzeichnet, genau unsere Zielgruppe argumentiert "die anderen" würden üblen Lügen aufsitzen.


----------



## Cørradø (5. Juli 2009)

Falathrim schrieb:


> Was weiß ich denn, habs nicht weiter verfolgt ;D Es war auf jeden Fall ne verdammt große Menge, die unsere Politiker mal zum Denken hätte bewegen sollen...aber das wär ja unmöglich...


Was du behauptest ist entweder falsch oder schlecht recherchiert. Auch wenn's sich witzig anhört das nachzuplappern, was die paar hundert andren so von sich geben, wird es um kein Stück richtiger wenn man überholte Tatsachen verbreitet. Hast du den Gesetzentwurf gelesen? Lesen gefährdet die Dummheit!
Mir deucht du hast es nur halbherzig verfolgt, wie du ja selbst schreibst...
Wenns so wäre und ich das auch noch selbstkritisch einsehe, dann würd ich mich nicht zu sonem Statement wie oben zitiert hinreissen lassen. Das wirft ein seltsames Licht auf den Autoren... hat er eventuell selbst nicht nachgedacht?

Mir ist es jetzt inzwischen zu müßig zum xten mal das Protokoll rauszuziehen - geh einfach mal selbst auf bundestag.de und schau's nach. Vielleicht lernst du nebenbei noch etwas über den gesetzgebenden Alltag der pöhsen Politiker.


----------



## Selor Kiith (5. Juli 2009)

Nun es ist relativ egal, ob man gesagt kriegt "Macht das nicht" oder so unter Druck gesetzt (Killerspiele zu unterlassen) wird das man es selbst absagt...

Letzteres ist nur unweigerlich schlimmer, da es einer Selbstaufgabe gleich kommt und bestimmten Leuten die bestätigung gibt "das alles was so gesagt wird ja auch stimmt"...
Aber offensichtlich haben die meisten auch nur "Veranstalter sagt selbst ab" gelesen und dann fröhlich nickend dies eben als Selbstaufgabe erfasst.

Anders gesagt: Wenn die Staat und Stadt so dermaßen auf die Ohren liegen und dir verbieten Killerspiele zu spielen was nützt da noch eine LAN-Party? Was willst du da spielen? Reise ins Teletubbyland? Max und die Zahlenmonster (wobei das schon wieder hart an Killerspiel dran ist)?

Jetzt damit anzukommen und die ganze Aktion mit einem "Der hat doch selbst abgesagt" abzutun zeugt nicht nur von kleingeistigkeit sondern auch davon das man die Brandmarkung und Verhetzung von Gamern fröhlich mit seiner Seele zustimmt...

Anstatt das hier Einigkeit gegen einen repressiven Apparat und die Ignoranz und Inkompetenz der Politik demonstriert wird, hält man sich lieber mit den üblichen Forenspielchen auf...
Noch schlimmer finde ich eigentlich, dass man diese Entscheidung und Aktion auch noch verteidigen möchte... und wieder mal nur mit einem "Gründet doch eine eigene Partei" wieder abgespeißt wird und achja, ich weiß das "unsere" Petition derzeit in Parlamentarischer Prüfung ist oder mit anderen Worten: Bearbeitung nicht vor Sommer 2010


----------



## Cørradø (5. Juli 2009)

Selor schrieb:


> Jetzt damit anzukommen und die ganze Aktion mit einem "Der hat doch selbst abgesagt" abzutun zeugt nicht nur von kleingeistigkeit sondern auch davon das man die Brandmarkung und Verhetzung von Gamern fröhlich mit seiner Seele zustimmt...


Hier lieferst ein exzellentes Beispiel für die "Hexenjagd". Wer nicht linientreu ist verrät die Sache. Erinnert an Dolchstosslegenden...
Ganz davon abgesehen: Ich weiss nicht auf wen du dich beziehst. In meinem Posting ein paar Minuten vorher habe ich darauf aufmerksam gemacht, dass die Aussage "die Lan wurde verboten" mit Zuhilfenahme der selben zu hinterfragenden Quellen als falsch entlarvt werden kann! Eine inhaltlich wertende Aussage kannst bei mir nicht gelesen haben.

Hexenjagd weil durch jede nochso poplige Meldung die irgendwo wie ein Pups entfleucht und total einseitig dargestellt wird alle sofort auf die virtuelle Barrikade rennen und nicht merken wie sie sich durch undurchdachtes und einseitiges argumentieren selbst für den geforderten Dialog und Aufmerksamkeit disqualifizieren. Bis auf wenige Ausnahmen hab ich hier noch nichts gelesen, was einer ernsthaften Runde in Politik oder Öffentlichkeit standhalten würde.



> Anstatt das hier Einigkeit gegen einen repressiven Apparat und die Ignoranz und Inkompetenz der Politik demonstriert wird, hält man sich lieber mit den üblichen Forenspielchen auf...


Dieses Gejammere über Ignoranz find ich inzwischen nicht mehr unterhaltsam. Wenn man sich nicht die Mühe macht sich zu informieren, kann man nicht ernsthaft erwarten alles zu wissen. Wenns nicht auf BILD-online stand dann hat's nicht stattgefunden?? Umgekehrt scheint man ja auch zu erwarten dass die "anonymen Politiker" Gedanken und Wünsche von den Lippen ablesen können.
"repressiver Apparat" ^^ lol - klingt nach grundsätzlichen Problemen im Umgang mit Autorität. Wäre interessant ob du jemals im Forum nach nem "/close" durch nen Mod verlangt hast.
Inkompetenz - unbestritten! Da muss man ansetzen und Aufklärungsarbeit leisten. 



> und wieder mal nur mit einem "Gründet doch eine eigene Partei" wieder abgespeißt wird und achja, ich weiß das "unsere" Petition derzeit in Parlamentarischer Prüfung ist oder mit anderen Worten: Bearbeitung nicht vor Sommer 2010


Das wäre auch mein immer wiederkehrender Vorschlag. Keine Partei Gründen sondern einen Interessensverband. Einen Verein, der Lobbyarbeit leistet, irgendwann Vertreter als Sachverständige in entsprechende Gremien entsendet etc etc...
Oder - was jeder für sich im kleinen tun kann - seinen persönlichen Bundestagsabgeordneten (den wählt ihr im Herbst übrigens wieder; sofern ihr Volljährig seid) anschreiben. Fragen, erzählen, klagen... egal. Fragen, was er oder sein Gegenkandidat dazu meinen usw... zu Rede stellen!

Zu einer Petition... ich weiss schon nimmer welche du meinst - die wegen der Internetsperren?
Diese hat z.B. direkt in den Entscheidungsprozess Einfluss genommen und selbigen abgeändert. Einfach mal nachlesen www.bundestag.de ! Ich weiss, das gefährdet die Dummheit... schrecklich!
Was ist eine Petition?
Scheint immernoch nicht angekommen zu sein.
Wenn genügend Bürger die Initiative per Unterschtift unterstützen so erhält sie bzw. ein ausgewählter Vertreter Rederecht vor dem Gremium für welches die eingereicht wurde. Der kann also argumentieren, versuchen zu überzeugen, sein Anliegen vortragen. Er wird angehört.
Selbst eine erfolgreiche Petition bedeutet nicht automatisch, dass man 1:1 das bekommt was man erreichen wollte und bedeutet nicht, dass dem Antrag zu 100% stattgegeben werden muss.
Dieses ständige sich beschweren (auch: "oooh bis 2010!" ?_? wie gesagt weiss nicht auf welche Petition du dich beziehst) find ich sehr unreif. Nichtmal ein kleines Kind bekommt, wenn es lang genug quengelt genau das was es wollte. Oder doch?


----------



## Jelais99 (5. Juli 2009)

Ich kann Corado nur zustimmen. In diesem Zusammenhang wird oft und viel zu schnell das Ende der Demokratie beschrien ohne sich vernünftig mit dem tatsächlichen Sachverhalt oder der Funktionsweise einer Demokratie auseinanderzusetzen.
Was ist hier eigentlich genau passiert. Eine Bürgermeister hat zusammen mit seiner Gemeindeverwaltung die Veranstalter der Lan darauf hingewiesen, dass bei der Veranstaltung in den Räumlichkeiten der Gemeinde nur unter bestimmten Vorraussetzungen statt finden dürfen. Das ist zum einen kein Verbot und zum anderen macht die gemeinde nur von ihrem Hausrecht gebrauch. Das ist erst einmal nichts undemokratisches. Jeder Kneipenbesitzer kann einen Gast vor die Tür setzen, wenn er unerwünscht ist. Zudem gab es zwischen der Gemeinde und dem Veranstalter noch keinen schriftlichen Vertrag sondern nur eine mündliche Vereinbarung. Inwieweit diese dennoch bindend ist, lässt sich schlecht beurteilen, da weder ich noch andere Außenstehende den genauen Inhalt dieser Absprache kennen. 

Im Zusammenhang mit den Forderungen einzelner Politiker (wohlgemerkt einzelne Politiker, nicht deren Partei) zum Thema Verbot von "Killerspielen" zeigt die Spielercommunitiy immer wieder mit dem Finger auf Schützenvereine und Sportschützen und verhält sich damit auch nicht besser als die viel gescholtenen Politiker, denen man wilden Aktionismus, Populismus und Blindheit vorwirft. Wer von Euch war denn schon einmal in einem traditionellen Schützenverein und kann ernsthaft behaupten er kennt sich mit dieser Thematik aus? Ich nehme an die wenigsten. Das heisst aber, Ihr wisst ebenso wenig darüber wie Politiker über Computerspiele. Dennoch maaßt man sich an ein Urteil darüber fällen zu können. Im Schützenverein wird man ebenso wenig zum Amokläufer wie bei der täglichen CS - Session. Also bleibt doch bitte auf dem Teppich, wie ihr es von anderen fordert, wenn es um die geliebten PC-Spiele geht.

Aber es wäre mal interessant zu hinterfragen, warum z.B. Schützenvereine eher ihre Interessen wahren können. Das liegt meines Erachtens nicht an einer großen Waffenlobby, die in diesem Zusammenhang immer wieder angeführt wird. Es liegt einfach daran, dass sich Sportschützen in Verbänden und Vereinen organisiert haben und so auch in der Gesellschaft eine höhere Akzeptanz genießen. In vielen Sportarten der Sportschützen sind die Deutschen recht erfolgreich (z.B. Biathlon) Die Spielercommunity ist in sich aber sehr zersplittert und zum Teil auch sehr zerstritten. Sie haben keine Lobby, weil sie sich selbst nicht organisieren sondern zum Teil ihre Energien dafür verschwenden sich in Foren an die "virtuelle Gurgel" zu gehen. Zudem ist ihre Sprache für den Großteil der Bevölkerung fremd. Man wird einfach nicht verstanden.

So nun zum Thema Demokratie: Demokratie bedeutet nicht automatisch Freiheit für alles und jeden. Demokratie zunächst bedeutet nur, dass die Mehrheit des Volkes bestimmt. Und das tut sie. Sicher es gibt einige Grundvoraussetzungen damit Demokratie funktioniert, und die somit mit Demokratie gleichzusetzen sind. Aber dazu zählen leider die meisten Freizeitgestaltungen nicht. Zudem ist die Spielercommunity eher eine Randgruppe, so bitter das für den ein oder anderen auch sein mag
Selbstverständlich geht es zurzeit nur um Wählerstimmen. Die Bundestagwahlen stehen vor der Tür. Und ohne Mehrheit oder ausreichend Stimmen kann man nicht regieren. Den Politiker vorzuwerden, sie seinen Teil des Systems ist mehr als schwierig. Vielmerh ist doch die Bevölkerung zu kritisieren, dass sie sich zu sehr von Wahlversprechen blenden lässt, als langfristik handelnde Politiker zu wählen. Aber daraus ergibt sich wieder eine ganz andere Problematik. In der Politik beschäftigt man sich zunehmend mehr mit dem Abarbeiten von Randthemen, was wiederum eine vernünftige Politik verhindert. Aber woran liegt das?  Würden sich die meisten in Verhältnismäßigkeit üben, würden diese Debatten nicht so zahlreich aufkommen. Aber dem ist nicht so und darauf springt oft die Presse allen voraus die Bildzeitung an. Es wird aus einem Einzelfall oder Einzelfällen eine allgemeine Bedrohung konstruiert. Durch diese "gefühlte" Bedrohung sieht sich die Politik oft genötigt, auf diese  schnellst möglich zu reagieren. Bestimmte Gruppen oder Gegebenheiten werden verantwortlich gemacht, ohne den gesamtgesellschaftlichen Kontex zu berücksichtigen. 

Das lässt sich an der Debatte rund um die sogenannte "Internetsperre" und dem angeblich drohenden "Killerspielverbot" wunderbar festmachen. Der Großteil der Bevölkerung fühlt sich von Kinderpornographie und Killerspielen bedroht und begrüßt die Vorstöße einiger Politiker. Auf der anderen Seite die Internetcommunity. Sie fühlen sich bedroht und rennen Scharenweise zur Piratenpartei, dem Heilsbringer der modernen Gesellschaft (vorsicht Ironie). Beide Seiten machen es sich aber viel zu einfach und reduzieren das Thema auf eigene Interessensbereiche. Nimmt man das Thema Internetsperre für Seiten mit kinderpornographischen Inhalt. Das Gesetz ist von der Intention richtig. Es sollen Seiten gesperrt werden, die nicht in angemessener Zeit gelöscht werden können. Was ist daran so falsch? In meinen Augen ersteinmal nichts. Und was wird zensiert? Inhalte die zurecht strafrechtlich verfolgt werden und die in Form von Printmedien schon seit vielen Jahren zensiert werden. Das Gesetz hat zu dem einen klar definierten Handlungsrahmen und eine klar definierten Zweck, der sich bereits aus dem Titel des Gesetzes ergibt. In dem Zusammenhang wird auch oft kritisiert, man würde an dem eigentlichen Missbrauch nichts tun. Aber wo steht das? Die Strafverfolgung dieser Verbrechen muss durch das neue Gesetz nicht geregelt werden. Ihre Legimitation ergibt sich aus dem Strafgesetzbuch. Dies ist jetzt nur ein Beispiel. Die Internetcommunity diskutiert nur die drohende "Sperre". Nicht aber den weiteren Hintergrund. Auf der anderen Seite wird der geringen Wirksamkeit dieser Sperrseiten und eine eventuell drohenden Ausweitung zu wenig Rechnung getragen.

Beide Seiten konstruieren vollkommen vorschnell eine aus ihrer Sicht allgemeine Bedrohung. Die Internetcommunity sieht "Stasi 2.0" schon kommen und die andere Seite sieht sich durch die Möglichkeiten des internets zu sehr bedroht. Aber beide Seiten erfassen nicht die Gesamtheit der eigentlichen Problematik.

Um noch einmal abschließend auf die aktuelle Diskussion zurück zu kommen. Die Spielercommunity ist allerdings auch nicht ganz unbeteiligt. Nicht weil die Schädlichkeit von gewissen Spielen nachgewiesen ist sondern wegen ihres Auftretens.  Hier ein Ausschnitt eines Artikels: "_Besonders glücklich ist Weigt mit dem bisherigen Ergebnis in seiner Gemeinde nicht: "Ich will keinen Hehl daraus machen, dass das bisher eine einseitige Diskussion ist", sagte er. Er will sie aber nach der jetzigen Absage fortsetzen, auch und vor allem mit den Spielern. Von den E-Mails, die ihn seit der Absage der LAN-Party erreicht hätten, müsse er aber "99 Prozent  wegwerfen", weil sich die aufgebrachten Gamer grob im Ton vergriffen hätte."
Quelle: _LAN-Party wegen Killerspiele-Diskussion abgesagt - Golem.de
Dies deckt sich mit dem, was man auch in den meisten Foren liest. Die meisten Beiträge geben den Sachverhalt oft falsch oder nur unvollständig wieder. Zudem vergreift man sich so oft im Ton, dass es nicht verwunderlich ist, warum die Spieler in der Öffentlichkeit nicht allzu beliebt sind.

Ich habe der Gemeindeverwaltung selbst eine E-Mail geschrieben und meinen Unmut bzw. meine Bedenken geäußert. Dennoch kann man dabei sachlich und höflich bleiben:
_"Sehr geehrter Herr Weight,
mit Bedauern musst ich lesen, dass Sie sich zusammen mit dem Gemeinderat gegen die Austragung der 14. Convention - X - Treme ausgesprochen haben und den Verein „Computerfreunde Karlsdorf-Neuthard e.V.“ durch dieses Handeln in erhebliche finanzielle Schwierigkeiten bringen. Dieser Verein finanziert sich durch die Einnahmen aus dieser Veranstaltung. 

Ich kann verstehen, dass man sich nach dem Drama von Winnenden verantwortlich fühlt und alle Möglichkeiten der Prävention ausschöpfen möchte. Diese Tat hat jeden schockiert. Dennoch ist es der falsche Weg, übereilt einen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Konsum von sogenannten Ego-Shootern und dem Amoklauf von Winnenden zu sehen. Dies lässt sich durch keine wissenschaftliche Studie belegen. 

Die Täter der "Amokläufe" haben sich aber nicht nur mit PC-Spielen beschäftigt, sondern hatten auch Kontakte zu Schützenvereinen. Es wäre mit sicherheit falsch, auch hier vorschnell einen Zusammenhang zu sehen, da sich dieser ebenso wenig wissenschaftlich belgen lässt, wie der Konsum von Ego-Shootern. I

Ich muss allerdings erstaunt feststellen, dass Sie mit ihrer Entscheidung die Veranstaltung des Schützenvereins zuzulassen und die Austragung der 14. Convention - X - Treme zu untersagen, scheinbar mit zweierlei "Maß messen. 

Bei der Austragung dieser Veranstaltung werden keine Spiele gespielt, die in Deutschland verboten sind oder indiziert wurden. Das Mindestalter für die Teilnahme beträgt 18 Jahre wodurch auch der Jugendschutz mehr als ausreichend berücksichtigt wird. Zumal die von ihnen beanstandeten Spiele in Deutschland ab 12 Jahren bzw. ab 16 Jahren frei in jedem Fachhandel erhältlich sind.

Der Verein „Computerfreunde Karlsdorf-Neuthard e.V.“ beschäftigt sich nicht mit strafrechtlich relevanten Inhalten. Computerspiele sind für viele Jugendliche aber auch Erwachsene ein Möglichkeit der Freizeitgestaltung. Zu diesem Zweck organisiert man sich in Vereinen und Trägt Veranstaltungen aus, wie es andere Vereine auch tun. Daran können Sie mit Sicherheit nichts auszusetzen haben, zumal es weder ein Sicherheitsrisiko mit sich bringt noch in irgendeiner Form die öffentliche Ordnung gefährdet. 

Ich kann daher nicht nachvollziehen, wie sich Ihre Entscheidung rational begründen lässt. Allein die vage Möglichkeit, es könnte schädlich für kinder und Jugendliche sein reicht meines erachtens nicht aus. Zudem ist die Veranstaltung nicht für Kinder und Jugendliche sondern Personen, die bereits die Volljährigkeit erreicht haben.

Wenn Sie sich dennoch weiterhin gegen diese Veranstaltung aussprechen sollten, wäre mit Sicherheit ein Kompromiss möglich. Sie könnten die Veranstalung in diesem Jahr noch statt finden lassen, damit der Verein „Computerfreunde Karlsdorf-Neuthard e.V.“ die Möglichkeit erhält, sich ohne finanzielle Einbußen für das nächste Jahr eine Alternative zu Ihren Räumlichkeiten zu suchen.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen"_


----------



## DefenderX (6. Juli 2009)

Die regierenden und ihr Schmutzblatt müssen aber schon arg verzweifelt sein so wie das Geschrieben ist...

http://www.faz.net/s/Rub594835B672714A1DB1...n~Scontent.html

Bloss möglichst schlechtmachen die Partei undbloss kein gutes Haar an ihnen lassen. Hrhrhr naja Gott sei dank lese ich dieses Propagandablatt net...


----------



## Niranda (7. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

mein Name ist Niranda, ich bin 19 Jahre jung, weiblich und komme aus Greifswald.
Ich habe sehr viel mit Computern zu tun. Ich baue welche zusammen, ich schreibe Programme und ich spiele mit ihnen.
Unter anderem habe ich das Spiel "Bomberman" mehrfach durchgespielt. Nun spiele ich seit ca. einem Jahr begeistert "Hello Kitty Online".
Dort habe ich gelernt, wie man einen Acker bewirtschaftet und für sich selbst sorgt. Außerdem kann ich einen Pinguin dazu zwingen, ein von mir anvisiertes Ziel zu attackieren - egal wie groß und mächtig es ist.
Zuvor lerne ich den sozialen Umgang mit anderen Personen. Ein Zauberer wollte mir 3 Zauberbohnen verkaufen. Ich wollte aber den Stock haben, der hinter ihm lag. Er sagt, dass dieser nicht von ihm sei und jeder ihn nehmen kann.
Ich war sehr erfreut über seine Worte, nahm den Stock sofort an mich und gab dem Zauberer 100Gold aus meiner taschenlosen Hose.
Ich ziehe mir ein paar tolle Klamotten an, damit ich auffälliger werde und entsprechend einzigartig. Nun ziehe ich los.

Meine erste Quest, die ich nicht annahm zog mich in einen mysteriösen Wald. Ich sehe hier ganz viele Bäume stehen.
Plötzlich hoppelt ein Hase im Wald entlang, obwohl keine Lichtung zu sehen ist. Sofort nehme ich meinen Stock, richte ihn auf den Hasen und spreche meinen Zauberspruch: "STIRB STIRB!!!"
Doch es passierte nichts. ich nahm an, dass der Stock zu klein für meine unendliche Macht war und prügelte das Kanninchen schließlich mit dem Stock tod.
Zuhause häutete ich das Kanninchen mit meinem Stock, erntete ein paar Körner von meinem Feld und backte (bug?) mir ein Brot in 2minuten.
Nun fühlte ich mich wieder erholt.
Ich war niedergeschlagen, da meine Attacken durch meinen schlechten Stock nicht wirkten. So beschloss ich mir etwas besseres zu besorgen.
Also ging ich in eine Stadt. Überall schauten mich grässliche Menschen an und traten mir beiseite.
Ich weis nicht ob es an meiner flippigen Ausrüstung lag oder an meinen stark behaarten Beinen - ich mag es halt rau und es drückt auch Männlichkeit aus, die ich für den Kampf brauche!
Ich entdeckte einen Feuerwerkskörperladen. In diesen Stürmte ich sofort mit meinem Stock in der Hand und wurde schließlich ausgelacht.
Ich prügelte letzten Endes alle tot mit meinem Stock und konnte mich nun frei bedienen. Ich nahm, was ich bekam und machte mich auf den Heimweg.

Durch meine Bomberman-Erfahrung wusste ich, wie ich mir eine Bombe baue.
Ich nehme einfach einen Luftballoon, den ich mit Pappmaschee einkleistere.
Nachdem alles getrocknet ist, lasse ich die Luft aus den Baloon raus und ziehe das Gummi aus der Hülle herraus.
Die Hülle male ich nun schwarz an, lege die Feuerwerkskörper hinnein und fülle die restlichen Lücken mit Silikon aus. Zu guter Letzt nehme ich noch ein Tau, mit dem große Schiffe an Häfen angebunden werden und schneide es in ein 20cm langes Stück.
Dieses stecke ich in die Hülle, so dass es noch rausschaut.
Am äußersten Ende mache ich Kleber ran, zerreiße schwarzes papier in kleine flocken und klebe es daran. Das gleiche mache ich mit roten, orangem und gelbem Papier.
Aus Bomberman habe ich auch das Verhalten von Explosionen gelernt. Sie gehen durch diverse Gänge immer nur gerade aus.

Also gehe ich am nächsten Tag, an dem ich einlogge in einen Supermarkt.
Ich suche mir eine Stelle, wo besonders viele Bestien sind und lege dort meine Bombe.
Ich schmeiß sie einfach hin und stell mich um die nächste Ecke des 5m Regales.

Leider entdeckte ein Verkäufer die Bombe und konnte sie noch rechtzeitig defusen.
Er kam zu mir und nahm mich als Geisel. Zwei Mobs in grün kamen später auf mich zu und buchsierten mich in eine schräckliche Kiste, die lärm machte, ohne erkennbaren Grund.
Nachdem ich ein unangenehmes Zimmer inkl Bett und WC wartete, sprach ich mit einem Mann, der ein weißes kleidchen trug und zwei riesige Gläser auf der Nase hatte. An seiner linken Seite hing ein Schildchen mit unklaren Glyphen. ...

<Eine außenstehende, dritte Person erzählt weiter>
Der Arzt stellte folgende Diagnose: Gefährliche Person, die zu Attentaten dringt. Dieser Vorfall bringt die ersten Anzeichen hervor.
Auf dem PC des Mädchens sind Bomberman sowie HelloKittyOnline installiert.

<Später in der Presse>
- Bomberman und HKO-Entwickler werden zu lebenslanger Haft verurteilt, aufgrund der Entwicklung neuartiger If-Schleifen.
- Niranda, w19 wird aufgrund von Bastelaktionen und "Versteckte Kamera" in eine psychatrische Anstellt gesteckt
- Politiker wird aufgrund der Sperrung von Gewaltspielen wie Tetris, Pokemon, Mensch ärgere dich nicht, Schach uvm. gefeiert
- Wiederaufbau der Mauer
- Grundrechte für die Tonne?

---------------

LG
Nira


----------



## dragon1 (7. Juli 2009)

hehe nice text


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Juli 2009)

Nira der Text ist total bescheuert und krank...

ich mag ihn <3


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

jaja, meine fantasie ist grenzenlos!! =P


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

Nur mal so aus neugier, weil ich dqas in dem verlinkten Text nicht gefunden habe. AUs welchem Grund wurde WC3 denn als Killerspiel abgestempelt und deswegen als nicht erwünscht eingestuft? Ich meine, Ich habe WC3 nur einmal kurz angespielt, aber demnach wären ja eigentlich alle Strategiespiele der jetzigen (und der früheren sogar teilweise noch mehr) Zeit alles Killerspiele und sollten Verboten werden. 
Aber ganz ehrlich warum machen sie die LAN-Parties nicht ab 18? Die Politik ist zwar so dumm und will da drinherum wurschteln (und macht es ja eigentlich auch fleissig), aber spätestens nach einer 4 Jahresperiode werden sie merken dass sie sich damit gehörig ins eigene Fleisch schneiden.
Vlt. werden dieses Jahr auch mal mehr Jüngere zum Wählen gehen und nicht zu hause liegen und sich denken "wen kümmert Politik?!".
Naja, zum Glück können sie mit MMOGs nicht wirklich was in der Richtung durchbringen, vorallem wenn der Host im Ausland sitzt.

Im Endeffekt kann man dagegen eh nicht viel mehr machen als Wählen, wobei das mMn auch nicht wirklich so viel bringt, weil die Gemeinschaft dafür einfach viel zu klein ist, als dass man ein gravierendes Exempel statuieren könnte. Also heisst es wohl PP wählen und weiter damit leben, weil sich eh nix ändert. Der nächste Amoklauf kommt bestimmt - zum Glück will ich mal nach Skandinavien auswandern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (8. Juli 2009)

Aufgrund von Missverständnissen werd ichs nochmal kennzeichnen
/IRONIE AN
"Gamer sind wirklich ein erbärmliches Häufchen. Sind kaum in Verbänden oder Vereinen organisiert (was aber in Deutschland zu Anstand und Sitte gehört).
Desweiteren sind sie sprachlich dermaßen degeneriert das eine Kommunikation mit Außenstehenden kaum noch möglich ist.
Und was man in der Freizeit machen darf bestimmt (zum Glück) immer noch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung."
/IRONIE AUS

Jelais99 habe ich deine eklige Hetze gegen Computerspieler und Gegner der Internetsperren im Kern erfasst?
Und Corrado lieber jammern und meckern als zu schlucken und jedem der dir widerspricht fehlende Argumentation zu unterstellen.

Ach ich bin es echt leid immer den üblichen Verdächtigen Kontra zu geben die jegliches Auflehnen der Jugendlichen als unbedachte Dummheit klein zu reden.

PS: Warum Corrado hast du als Dipl.paed. Schwerpunkt: Medienpädagogik es nötig hier die Leutchens anzuraunzen das sie alles falsch machen und sie dann von oben herab zu belehren wie man es doch machen sollte? Wird man beim Pädagogik Studium umgepolt? Schüler = Kinder = Jugendliche = Feind? Das ist mir schon bei diesem Selor aufgefallen. 

Vielleicht kannst du ja die Veranstalter dieser Lan Party beraten oder unterstützen bei der Argumentation mit Polizei, Bürgermeister und Rektoren? Aber das wirst du nicht können da du dich ja mit deinem Arbeitgeber anlegen müsstest und wahrscheinlich deshalb verhältst du dich grade so wie du dich verhältst.


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

Verwunderlich ist bloß, dass du dich in so einem FOrum aufhälst.
Man sagt auch, dass Leute, die hochtrabend etwas erzählen, sich wichtig tun und meinen alles besser zu können, im Grunde nichts in dem Gebiet drauf haben. Sie versuchen lediglich mit diesen Aktionen ihr mangelndes Defizit zu überdecken. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nira =)


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2009)

> Gamer sind wirklich ein erbärmliches Häufchen.


Das sind eher unsere Politiker.


> Sind kaum in Verbänden oder Vereinen organisiert (was aber in Deutschland zu Anstand und Sitte gehört).


Clans? Gilden? Schonmal gehört?


> Desweiteren sind sie sprachlich dermaßen degeneriert das eine Kommunikation mit Außenstehenden kaum noch möglich ist.


Ich denke da haben wir hier im Fourm haufenweise Leute die das Gegenteil beweisen.


> Und was man in der Freizeit machen darf bestimmt (zum Glück) immer noch die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung.


Dann hab ich wohl die neuste Grundgesetzänderung verpasst, noch sind wir nicht in China.


----------



## claet (8. Juli 2009)

Ähm, Clans und Gilden haben mal so gar nichts mit Verbänden und Vereinen zu tun O_o

Und unsere Politiker sind nicht alle erbärmlich. Natürlich gibts da Trottel dazwischen, aber anstatt sich gegen die zu stellen und zu versuchen die Dinge in DE wieder besser zu machen stellt sich unsere Jugend hin und sagt "Die Politiker sind erbärmlich" und gehen nicht wählen und engagieren sich nicht. Dann wählen die konservativen Alten ihre CDU und die überzeugten Nazis ihre NPD und wir haben die Scheiße am Backen wie sie jetzt ist --> Fail!

Nicht meckern - Mitmachen, Mitgestalten und Ändern!!

Das sollte die Devise sein... tze tze tze..


----------



## Niranda (8. Juli 2009)

Ach komm ignorieren wir ihn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Selbst er ist nicht perfekt, drum brauch er sich nicht so aufspielen (wie wir beide im Grunde schon belegt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ):


-Therion- schrieb:


> Desweiteren sind sie sprachlich dermaßen degeneriert* das* eine Kommunikation mit Außenstehenden kaum noch möglich ist.


Meiner Meinung nach fehlt dort ein Komma und folglich wird das "das" mit ss geschrieben.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Irgendwann werden die ach so tollen Polis auf die Schnauze fliegen.
Genau dann, wenn die Renter alle aussterben, das Rentensystem sowas fürn ar*** ist (früher 2junge auf 1renter, heute eher 1 junger auf 2-3 rentner)
...usw...

Nira

Edit @schadz:
Doch. Vereine, Verbände usw. sind doch alles organisierte Einheiten. Gilden und Clans gehören auch dazu, mit dem Unterschied, dass diese offiziell nur im Internet anzutreffen sind. Clans in der Realität sind z.B. Jugendgangs in Amerika. Hoffe du weist was ich meine.
Ich habe seinen Text aber so verstanden, dass alle PC-Spieler im Internet sinnlos umherirren - also das Gegenteil von Clans/Gilden. Diese finde ich zudem noch Humaner. Es gibt keine Clansteuer oder GIldensteuer für die Deutschen. Aber eine Kirchensteuer... oO


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

> Doch. Vereine, Verbände usw. sind doch alles organisierte Einheiten. Gilden und Clans gehören auch dazu, mit dem Unterschied, dass diese offiziell nur im Internet anzutreffen sind.


Wow ... du hast dir selber beantwortet dass dein "Doch" mal überhaupt nicht stimmt. Keiner nimmt Gilden und Clans ernst. Zumindestens sind Vereine/Verbände für die Öffentlichkeit mehr und vorallem auch weitaus organisierter, als 90% aller Gilden, schon allein durch die Posten die innerhalb eines Vereins vergeben sein müssen.



> Meiner Meinung nach fehlt dort ein Komma und folglich wird das "das" mit ss geschrieben.


Die neue Regel im Duden, folgt ein das auf ein Komma, wird es mit doppel s geschrieben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (8. Juli 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Nicht meckern - Mitmachen, Mitgestalten und Ändern!!



Gilden und Clans sind Vereine, eine neue Form von Vereinen. Sie haben Satzungen, Sitzungen und vieles mehr. 
Aber für konservative Traditionalisten sind es leider keine Vereine.

Die Betreiber der LAN machen mit und wollen etwas ändern nur keiner will mit Ihnen reden. 14 Lans und keine Polizei und kein Bürgermeister hat sich blicken lassen, jahrelang.
Andere wollen die Piraten wählen aber man sagt Ihnen hier das man da lieber seinen Stimmzettel ungültig machen soll. Ja was denn nun?


----------



## EspCap (8. Juli 2009)

> Ähm, Clans und Gilden haben mal so gar nichts mit Verbänden und Vereinen zu tun O_o


Naja, beides sind Gruppen in denen sich Leute organisieren, sehr allgemein gesehen hat das schon ein bisschen was miteinander zu tun ^^
Und zu den Politikern kann man stehen wie man will, ich finde jedenfalls dass die meissten sich viel zu wenig mit dem auseinandersetzen über das sie reden, 'Zensursula' ist da nur ein Besipiel...
Es war nicht allgemein gemeint, und nicht wählen gehen ist natürlich auch keine Lösung. Ich habs nur auf die aktuellen Ereignisse bezogen.


----------



## Zonalar (8. Juli 2009)

Kann mir bitte wer sagen, aus welchen Spielen Gilden und Clans bezogen sind? 
Viele Gilden in WoW (bei der ich gespielt haben) haben halt miteinander geraidet und Gespräche geführt. Dies aber lange nicht so professionell und langfristig wie die Vereine und Verbände im Rl. Treffen in RL's haben wenige Gilden (oder?) und viele Leben nur solang, wie das Spiel beliebt is.
Ich selber setze nur seeehr wenige Gilden mit Verbänden und Vereine gleich. Solche, welche richtige Soziale Bindungen geknüpft haben und die Gilde in anderen Spielen fortführen. Die regelmässige Rl_Treffen und Events veranstalten. Diese würde ich mit einem Verein gleichstellen.
Nicht aber diese Gammelgilden, die man sich erstellt hat, damit man "Tasse, der Einarmige" oder so heissen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## -Therion- (8. Juli 2009)

Also die Clans, Gilden, Corps, Outfits die ich kenne waren und sind sehr professionell und oft auch besser organisiert als mancher Verein. Counterstrike Clans die mehrere LAN Partys mit lokalen Sponsoren und sogar Siegerfoto in der Lokalzeitung organisiert haben. Gilden mit eigenen Fanshops, langen Satzungen usw. Corps mit regelmäßigem Training der Neulinge durch alte Hasen, verschiedenen Posten (CEO, Öffentlichkeitsbeauftragten, Schatzmeister).

Und all diese Punkte kenne ich mehr oder weniger auch aus Fussball-, Kegel- oder Schützenverein.


----------



## Jelais99 (8. Juli 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Jelais99 habe ich deine eklige Hetze gegen Computerspieler und Gegner der Internetsperren im Kern erfasst?



Wo liest Du denn aus meinem Text heraus, dass ich gegen Computerspieler hetze? Ich habe lediglich ein Problem aufgezeigt. Und das sehr sachlich, wie ich meine.


----------



## pnn (8. Juli 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Also die Clans, Gilden, Corps, Outfits die ich kenne waren und sind sehr professionell und oft auch besser organisiert als mancher Verein.


Ja, das betrifft vlt wenn es hochkommt 2-5% aller Onlinespielerzusammenkünften.


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Juli 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bei diesem Selor aufgefallen.



Wie was? Was soll ich getan haben? Und wieso "diesem"? Warum immer ich?


----------



## -Therion- (9. Juli 2009)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Zudem ist ihre Sprache für den Großteil der Bevölkerung fremd. Man wird einfach nicht verstanden.



Super sachlich!

Sachsen und Bayern können ihre Probleme und Forderungen nicht darlegen weil man sie einfach nicht versteht.


----------



## Jelais99 (9. Juli 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Super sachlich!
> 
> Sachsen und Bayern können ihre Probleme und Forderungen nicht darlegen weil man sie einfach nicht versteht.


Es geht nicht um einen Dialekt oder ähnliches sondern viel mehr um den Gebrauch der Sprache. Wenn man sich mal in den Foren umschaut, erkennt man schon recht deutlich, dass sich eine Sprachkultur entwickelt hat, die vielen anderen fremd ist. Und wenn man dann noch bedenkt, wie oft die Hemschwelle bei diversen Forendiskussionen in den Keller sinkt und man sich fragt, ob die einzelnen fern ab der Anonymität des Internets sich ebenso ausdrücken, kann ich durchaus verstehen, dass man nicht verstanden wird.


----------



## -Therion- (9. Juli 2009)

In Fachspezifischen Foren ist man meist unter sich und verwendet da auch spezielle Fachbegriffe die Personen dieser Szene auch verstehen. Außenstehenden erscheint dies natürlich fremd, wie uns wahrscheinlich eine Diskussion über Angeln oder Segelflug.

Oder versuchst du grad zu behaupten das die meisten Computerspieler sich in Foren und im realen Leben aufführen wie Sau weil sie den ganzen Tag nur von DPS, Raidcontent oder Skill reden?


----------



## Reflox (9. Juli 2009)

Hmmm... ich weiss warum man Warcraft 3 verbieten will:

Nr.1: Akolyten können sich opfern, bald gibt es sehr viele Selbstmörder!

Nr.2: Menschen bluten immer aus dem Kopf.

Nr.3:Arthas bringt seinen Vater um, die Väter werden alarmiert abstand zu den Kindern zu halten.

Nr.4: Die Legion will Azeroth vernichten,oje bald kommen böse Aliens.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
ein paar der Gründe warum^^


----------



## Jelais99 (9. Juli 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> In Fachspezifischen Foren ist man meist unter sich und verwendet da auch spezielle Fachbegriffe die Personen dieser Szene auch verstehen. Außenstehenden erscheint dies natürlich fremd, wie uns wahrscheinlich eine Diskussion über Angeln oder Segelflug.
> 
> Oder versuchst du grad zu behaupten das die meisten Computerspieler sich in Foren und im realen Leben aufführen wie Sau weil sie den ganzen Tag nur von DPS, Raidcontent oder Skill reden?



Nein das habe ich nicht behauptet, aber wenn Du meinen Beitrag ganz gelesen hättest, wärst Du auch auf die Aussagen des Bürgermeisters gestoßen. Dieser hatte angemerkt, dass der überwiegende Teil der erhaltenen E-Mail unter die Gürtellinie gehen würden. Und wenn ich die Kommentare in diversen Foren darüber lese, dann kann ich mir gut vorstellen, dass dem wirklich so ist.

Das bedeutet nicht, dass ich die Entscheidung des Bürgermeisters, die Veranstaltung zu reglementieren, gut heißen würde, aber diese Hasstriaden gegenüber der Politik im Allgemeinen befürworte ich eben auch nicht. Denn so erreicht man garantiert nichts. 

Und bitte hör auf, mir zu unterstellen, ich würde gegen Computerspieler hetzen. Dem ist nämlich nicht so. Nur weil ich das ein oder andere kritisch sehe heisst dass nicht dass ich Position gegen die Internet - Community oder gegen die Computerspieler beziehen. Ich versuche die Dinge eben nur differenzierter zu betrachten, bzw. um es mal ganz platt auszudrücken, über den Tellerand meiner Interessen und Wahrnehmungen zu schauen.


----------



## -Therion- (9. Juli 2009)

Was glaubst du wieviel Hassbriefe der Bürgermeister bekommen würde wenn er ein Volksfest oder ein Fussballspiel absagen würde aufgrund des Schutzes von Jugendlichen vor zuviel Alkohol und Schlägereien?

Wenn ich ohne rechtliche Handhabe Macht missbrauche um eine Veranstaltung einer Minderheit zu Fall zu bringen muss ich da nicht mit den dementsprechenden Reaktionen rechnen?


Wenn du über den Tellerrand schaust dann schere nicht alle Computerspieler über einen Kamm und versuch nicht ihre Zusammenschlüsse klein zu reden.
Desweiteren hast du dich mit deinen Äußerungen zum Thema Internetsperren selbst als Duckmäuser geoutet. 

PS: Wenn ich bei einer Lan ab 18 als Auflage bekomme kein CS oder sonstige Shooter zu spielen und auch keine Strategiespiele mehr dann ist der Sachverhalt das man "99 % wegwerfen" kann völlig korrekt und nicht unvollständig. Oder gehst du zu einem Fussballspiel wo 3 gegen 3 spielen und das mit einem Medizinball?

Und nochwas in einem anderen Forum sprichst du von Schützenvereinen und Traditionen. Entstanden aus Krieger und Wehrsportverbänden? Das sind für mich keine Traditionen die sich lohnen weiter zu führen. Mauscheleien, Korruption, Vetternwirtschaft beim gemütlichen beisammen sitzen und Bier trinken, das nennt sich dann Lobbyarbeit.


----------



## Jelais99 (9. Juli 2009)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Was glaubst du wieviel Hassbriefe der Bürgermeister bekommen würde wenn er ein Volksfest oder ein Fussballspiel absagen würde aufgrund des Schutzes von Jugendlichen vor zuviel Alkohol und Schlägereien?
> 
> Wenn ich ohne rechtliche Handhabe Macht missbrauche um eine Veranstaltung einer Minderheit zu Fall zu bringen muss ich da nicht mit den dementsprechenden Reaktionen rechnen?
> 
> ...


Ich antworte Dir nun ein letztes Mal, denn so langsam habe ich den Eindruck Du liest meinen Text nicht richtig, bzw. reißt Du bestimmte Absätze aus dem Zusammenhang, wodurch der Sinn mehr als verfälscht wird. Daher erübrigt sich die Diskussion mit Dir. Es gibt so keine Grundlage für eine konstruktive Diskussion.
Aber trotzdem noch eine letzte Antwort:

1. Nur weil eventuell Fans wegen eines abgesagten Spiels ebenso reagieren würden, macht es das noch nicht besser
2. Ich habe die Zusammenschlüsse von Computerspielern nicht klein gerdet. Nur sind sie im Vergleich zu traditionelleren Vereinen und Verbänden zu vernachlässigen, zumal sie es bisher nicht verstanden haben, sich selbst eine öffentliche Lobby zu verschaffen. Das ist einfach so.
3 Ich habe nicht geschrieben, dass ich ein Anhänger von Schützenvereinen bin. Ich habe lediglich gesagt, sie werden gesellschaftlich eher akzeptiert, was zum einen an der von mir angesprochenen langen Tradition liegt und zum anderen daran dass sie sich in nationalen und internationalen Verbänden organisiert haben, wie es bei vielen Sportarten der Fall ist. Sie bewegen sich in einer real greifbaren Öffentlichkeit und werden daher viel stärker Wahrgenommen, wodurch auch ihre allgemeine Akzeptanz steigt. Computerspieler tauschen sich aber viel stärker über das Internet aus und entziehen sich dadurch der öffentlichen Wahrnehmung. Damit gebe ich nur eine Beobachtung wieder, die frei von jeder Wertung ist. 
4. Trotzdem wurde kein Verbot ausgesprochen, unabhängig davon ob das Ergebnis das gleiche ist. Die Gemeinde hat hier von ihrem Hausrecht Gebrauch gemacht und diese Veranstaltung mit gewissen Regeln reglementiert. Außerhalb der gemeindeeigenen Räumlichkeiten hätte die Lan in vollem umfang statt finden können. Auch das ist nur eine Feststellung, nicht mehr und nicht weniger. Und wie ich dazu stehe kannst Du der E-Mail, dich ich den Bürgermeister geschrieben habe,entnehmen.
5 Das leidige Thema Internetsperre: Auch das sehe ich differenzierter. Das Gesetzt hat einen klar definierten Handlungsrahmen, der sich nur auf Seiten mit kinderpornograpgischen Inhalten beschränkt. Im Gesetzestext wird auch explizit darauf hingewiesen, dass löschen vor Sperren geht. Eine Seite wird nur gesperrt, wenn das Löschen nicht in angemessener Zeit erfolgen kann (z.B. wenn sich der Server außerhalb deutscher Gerichtsbarkeit befindet) Es wurde zwar angemerkt, die meisten ausländischen Provider würden auch auf E-Mail reagieren und dementsprechend handeln, aber darauf kann und darf sich ein Staat nicht verlassen. Es wird in diesem Zusammenhang oft angemerkt, dadurch würde nichts gegen den Missbrauch getan werden. Das ist so erst einmal richtig. Aber dieses Gesetz soll lediglich den Zugang zu sochen Inhalten erschweren, ist also lediglich eine flankierende Maßnahme. Als solche wurde sie auch von ofizieller Seite bezeichnet. Die Ermittlung gegen solche Vergehen, die Möglichkeiten der Strafverfolgung und die Bestrafung an sich werden durch dieses Gesetz nicht geregelt, weil es nicht notwendig ist. Diese Möglichkeiten ergeben sich aus dem Strafgesetzbuch und müssen nicht extra benannt oder geregelt werden. Dieser Punkt wird in der Diskussion aber oft "fallen gelassen" Diese Argumente sprechen für mich für dieses Gesetz. Dagegen spricht (und auch das ist in meinem Post zu lesen), dass eventuell weitere Gesetze verabschiedet werden, die vielleicht weitreichender sind. Allerdings lässt sich das eigentliche Gesetz nicht ohne eine neue Gesetzesvorlage erweitern. Diesen Punkt kann man nicht wegdiskutieren. Der Bundestag kann das Gesetz nicht im "stillen Kämmerlein" ändern, wie es viele fürchten.
Die Absicht Inhalte, die das Strafgesetzbuch tangieren, aus dem Netz zu nehmen, hat für mich persönlich ersteinmal nichts mit Zensur zu tun. Wenn Printmedien mit kinderpornographischen Inhalt aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden, regt sich auch keiner auf. An diesem Punkt von Zensur zu sprechen ist unangebracht. Erst wenn Inhalte zensiert werden, die nicht in den Rahmen des Strafgesetzbuches fallen, wird es kritisch. Daher wäre ich auch gegen ein Verbot von "Killerspielen" (allerdings für eine strikte Alterskontrolle, gerade bei Onlinehändlern). 
Und nur weil ich zu diesem Thema einen anderen Standpunkt habe, heisst das nicht ich wäre ein "Duckmäuser". Das wäre ich nur, wenn ich nicht zu meiner Meinung stehen würde. Also unterlass das bitte. Du musst hier nicht persönlich werden, nur weil ich eine andere Auffassung habe. Und wenn Du mich weiter zitierst, dann reiß die Zitate nicht aus dem Zusammenhang, so dass ein völlig falscher Sachverhalt wieder gegeben wird. So etwas schadet einer vernünftigen Diskussion.


----------



## -Therion- (9. Juli 2009)

Jelais99 schrieb:


> Daher erübrigt sich die Diskussion mit Dir.



Ah wieder die Schiene...

Na dann auf wiederschaun.


----------

